# Lowering Device Project



## Reg (Jun 21, 2009)

Just before Christmas a company hired me to design a Lowering device that would eventually retail around the £500 mark. Here’s the story so far in both still and moving images. Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuPPLIjmvfs


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 21, 2009)

Reg said:


> Just before Christmas a company hired me to design a Lowering device that would eventually retail around the £500 mark. Here’s the story so far in both still and moving images. Thanks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuPPLIjmvfs



That's a pretty cool invention there... Wish I understood how it worked, like what the tensioning lever was for?

I'm not a tree guy, so it's a bit Greek to me.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 21, 2009)

There are times when it's useful to tension the rope to get a limb to swing around as desired. 

nice work and vid, Reg!! Shows the ease of use of the device.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 21, 2009)

rbtree said:


> There are times when it's useful to tension the rope to get a limb to swing around as desired.
> 
> nice work and vid, Reg!! Shows the ease of use of the device.



Ahhh, makes sense. It's a really neat tool for sure, and useful.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 23, 2009)

That looks slick Reg, very nice design. Price it right and the guys that won't spring for a GRCS will buy them. It definitely has advantages over a portawrap or fixed bollard.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 24, 2009)

That things awesome, I saw this on another site and have been thinking about it a bit lately. I was thinking about this type of idea myself a while back when we had the bollard on the GRCS and a porty undernieth it so I could tip tie and butt tie some big leads on an oak TD. The tentioner is sweet too, I havent really ever had to lift anything anyways. I use two lines like you were doing there myself reg, ALOT! (although I rarely use a pulley on the butt, just drop hitch) so I can see where that thing would be sweet.

Good work.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmmm. Sort of half way between a GRCS and a porta wrap. The double bollard is a nice touch. 

Other than pretensioning which you can achieve with a fiddle block in front of a porta wrap I really didnt see anything to get excited about. You could duplicate this with 2 porta wraps.

Kudos for building a new niche product but probably not going in my Christmas stocking.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 24, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Hmmm. Sort of half way between a GRCS and a porta wrap. The double bollard is a nice touch.
> 
> Other than pretensioning which you can achieve with a fiddle block in front of a porta wrap I really didnt see anything to get excited about. You could duplicate this with 2 porta wraps.
> 
> Kudos for building a new niche product but probably not going in my Christmas stocking.



I've tried the two porta wraps, it works but its not as slick as that thing looks. Fiddle block sounds like just that - alot of fiddling around! lol.


----------



## Reg (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey thank for the interest guys



outofmytree said:


> Hmmm. Sort of half way between a GRCS and a porta wrap. The double bollard is a nice touch.
> 
> Other than pretensioning which you can achieve with a fiddle block in front of a porta wrap I really didnt see anything to get excited about. You could duplicate this with 2 porta wraps.



With bollards at just under four and a half inches wide, the smoothness of control between this device and that of the portowrap is incomparable....especially where using 3/4in rope. The device also has great heat dissipating qualities, which is no accident and absolutely imperative when rigging heavy dynamic loads. The portowrap has a SWL of 1 ton, this device is 3 ton. 


If you like smaller devices, then we have a hanging version also....although with an additional sling you can optionally hang it in its working for position for more convenient routing and pretensioning. The sequence of six photos show the attachment and routing of the rope. Thanks






















one more still to follow


----------



## Reg (Jun 24, 2009)

Last one





This device is quite a chunky one in its own right and carries a SWL of 2 tons.

At least for now I'll not be able to reply to any immediate comments as I'll be away for a few days. Thanks again


----------



## treemandan (Jun 28, 2009)

That is nice compact device you got there Mr. Coates. That is one hell of a slab you seem to have to cut to mount it also. Maybe a tab to fit into a saw kerf?
I don't know how much L500 is but maybe if you sell enough of these things you could buy a new sign?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 28, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> That things awesome, I saw this on another site and have been thinking about it a bit lately. I was thinking about this type of idea myself a while back when we had the bollard on the GRCS and a porty undernieth it so I could tip tie and butt tie some big leads on an oak TD. The tentioner is sweet too, I havent really ever had to lift anything anyways. I use two lines like you were doing there myself reg, ALOT! (although I rarely use a pulley on the butt, just drop hitch) so I can see where that thing would be sweet.
> 
> Good work.



yeah? What other site would that be?


----------



## Reg (Jun 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> That is one hell of a slab you seem to have to cut to mount it also. Maybe a tab to fit into a saw kerf?
> I don't know how much L500 is but maybe if you sell enough of these things you could buy a new sign?



The tree just had a big lumb in that spot which I had to slice off to mount the device where I wanted it. I think £1 = about $1.6 although without checking I could be out a little. You like the artwork on my sign....if you want I can come paint your vehicle in a similar style?


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> yeah? What other site would that be?



You will have to figure it out for yerself dano, dont want to promote another site and pi$$ off anyone.

Reg man, you gotta get yerself a chipper winch so the groundies can slap it on the butt of those pieces and fly em right into the chipper.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> That's a pretty cool invention there... Wish I understood how it worked, like what the tensioning lever was for?
> 
> I'm not a tree guy, so it's a bit Greek to me.



Dude if anyone could make a lowering device you could.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 28, 2009)

correct me if I am wrong but the leveraging device looks like a pivoting bar with a rope grab used to add more force to pull down on the rope which can then be secured on the bollard. My only concern would be the long term effect on the rope by the rope grab devise. But still great device at that price if my calculation is correct 500mrk 358 us dollar its a steal.


----------



## Reg (Jun 29, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> My only concern would be the long term effect on the rope by the rope grab devise. But still great device at that price if my calculation is correct 500mrk 358 us dollar its a steal.



Trust me, its a far friendlier rope grabbbing technique than the norm.

I just looked on an exchange-rate site and it worked out at $827 or there abouts. Thanks


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 29, 2009)

Reg said:


> Trust me, its a far friendlier rope grabbbing technique than the norm.
> 
> I just looked on an exchange-rate site and it worked out at $827 or there abouts. Thanks



I thought it seemed wrong getting cheaper. I think the exchange calculator I used was wrong even at that price its a good deal.

that explains why I was wrong. £500 Mark I ignored the £ symbol and read it as 500 mark (assuming you meant Deustche MarK)


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2009)

sure thing Reg, its spelled INCOGNITO TREE. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2009)

Reg said:


> Trust me, its a far friendlier rope grabbbing technique than the norm.
> 
> I just looked on an exchange-rate site and it worked out at $827 or there abouts. Thanks



I would imagine what the rope grab would do is pale in comparison to what the loads are doing anyway.


----------



## Reg (Oct 17, 2009)

Pardon the self promotion guys, but I felt it appropriate to cap this thread with a some images of the production models that I took the other day. Apart from a couple of trade shows, hopefully I can get back to my regular business from here onwards. Thanks again.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 17, 2009)

i have 2 hobbs had them for 20 years now love them tom trees


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 26, 2009)

Reg said:


> Just before Christmas a company hired me to design a Lowering device that would eventually retail around the £500 mark. Here’s the story so far in both still and moving images. Thanks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuPPLIjmvfs



It's not clear to me what the tension bar is for exactly. I'm kind of getting that it is for guiding/pulling blocks over the side of the trees.

That was some great vid work, and the size of some of the pieces that were being rigged down were gigantic. That's a strong device, and I bet your proud of that gem.


----------



## Reg (Oct 26, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> It's not clear to me what the tension bar is for exactly. I'm kind of getting that it is for guiding/pulling blocks over the side of the trees.
> 
> That was some great vid work, and the size of some of the pieces that were being rigged down were gigantic. That's a strong device, and I bet your proud of that gem.



Thanks. The tension-lever is generally used to create lift on a rigged branch/log to favourably guide it in the intended direction. The larger limbs in this video/thread http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=105814
were all pre-tensioned and are good examples of where the extra directional advantage is gained. The butt-lines on the cradled limbs also had to be tensioned to minimize the kick-back:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 26, 2009)

Reg said:


> Thanks. The tension-lever is generally used to create lift on a rigged branch/log to favourably guide it in the intended direction. The larger limbs in this video/thread http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=105814
> were all pre-tensioned and are good examples of where the extra directional advantage is gained. The butt-lines on the cradled limbs also had to be tensioned to minimize the kick-back:



So the tension lever works on both lines? I didn't see it used on the right side line. Of course it does, right?

Side note: I bet you that GCRS will start coming cheaper after it get's left $high$ and dry by the Stein.


----------



## Reg (Oct 26, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> So the tension lever works on both lines? I didn't see it used on the right side line. Of course it does, right?


 Both sides, yep.



> Side note: I bet you that GCRS will start coming cheaper after it get's left $high$ and dry by the Stein



You know, I sincerely hope not....the GRCS is a different animal after all. In designing the Dual, it just so happened to work out a lot cheaper than what it costs to build a GRCS. To me, the GRCS is like an advanced version of the Hobbs, while our device takes a different approach to rigging as opposed to following on from the other two.... but what may better suit one treeworkers preferences might just as easily not appeal to another's....so we believe that our device has a place somewhere in the mix.

I actually contacted Mr Good (GRCS) prior to designing the Dual, out of courtesy to let him know what I was doing and furthermore to be sure I didn't infringe on any of his Design Rights....same with Norm Hall (portawrap). As it turned out I couldn't have asked for a warmer more encouraging response from both parties, gentlemen through and through.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 27, 2009)

Reg said:


> I actually contacted Mr Good (GRCS) prior to designing the Dual, out of courtesy to let him know what I was doing and furthermore to be sure I didn't infringe on any of his Design Rights....same with Norm Hall (portawrap). As it turned out I couldn't have asked for a warmer more encouraging response from both parties, gentlemen through and through.



:jawdrop: What? I've never heard of business like that. As sure as can be you cleared you way through the woods though. From what I've studied on patent there can be costly and lengthy wars for the rights on inventions, and they're common place. 

I store my inventions still on paper in a folder, but they are mostly sports gear as opposed to tree workers' gear. Who knows though. My tendencies tend to take an inventive route towards what ever it is I do, so I might put something on the block sooner or later myself. 

Anyway, that was one bold business move to talk to your competitors like that or wasn't it? I would have been uprighting walls and barricades all around my situation if it had been me that was bringing that device to the market. That's my instinct towards these kinds of things, but I think I've learned something from your course of action. Really though, was there any other way to put a new invention in the same market with similar products?


----------



## Reg (Oct 27, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> :jawdrop: What? I've never heard of business like that. As sure as can be you cleared you way through the woods though. From what I've studied on patent there can be costly and lengthy wars for the rights on inventions, and they're common place.
> 
> I store my inventions still on paper in a folder, but they are mostly sports gear as opposed to tree workers' gear. Who knows though. My tendencies tend to take an inventive route towards what ever it is I do, so I might put something on the block sooner or later myself.
> 
> Anyway, that was one bold business move to talk to your competitors like that or wasn't it? I would have been uprighting walls and barricades all around my situation if it had been me that was bringing that device to the market. That's my instinct towards these kinds of things, but I think I've learned something from your course of action. Really though, was there any other way to put a new invention in the same market with similar products?



Well, of course I'd have made it anyway, with or without anyones blessing.... and I obviously didn't disclose anything about the design until it was Patent Pending, not even to the company (Stein) who hired me to make it.

Having said that I'll still feel better for it, that is if I ever do get the opportunity to meet Greg or Norm that they'll at least know I'm a straight shooter....and hopefully have no animosity towards me. And you know if the whole think went to pot tomorrow it'd hardly be the end of the world either!


----------



## Reg (Jan 24, 2010)

Two videos of mounting and application. I’m not trying to resurrect old discussion, but I do need to log the demo’s on a few sites’ for people to refer to if need be. Thanks for your patience.

Set-up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPdjoPhJbCw

Application:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=462bNzBgP9c


----------



## John464 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Reg,

the Stein looks great and a big congrats on your development! Can the first step to sling be disregarded if you have another man steady the device in place while the other ratchets up on the yellow strap?


----------



## Reg (Jan 24, 2010)

John464 said:


> Hey Reg,
> 
> the Stein looks great and a big congrats on your development! Can the first step to sling be disregarded if you have another man steady the device in place while the other ratchets up on the yellow strap?



Thanks John, and yeah absolutely to you question


----------



## EdenT (Jan 27, 2010)

*Very nice bit of gear, Reg.*

And the application film was just awesome.


----------

